# So is the site fully restored yet?



## johnsemlak (May 17, 2003)

So the announcement 'Where not out of the woods yet' indicated that while EN World is back up, the fundamental problems haven't been resolved yet, right?  Any update on how that's going?


----------



## Piratecat (May 17, 2003)

Nope.

We went down earlier, along with all of Cyberstreet, then quickly came back up running a lot faster. I have no idea if that was the switchover or something completely different.


----------



## johnsemlak (May 17, 2003)

Thanks PC.  Do tell us when you do know more.

And get Adlon here to tell us more of the juicy details of what went wrong (though, perhaps it may not be appropriate for this forum )


----------



## fba827 (May 17, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Nope.
> 
> We went down earlier, along with all of Cyberstreet, then quickly came back up running a lot faster. I have no idea if that was the switchover or something completely different. *




I am not entirely certain how much of what was controlled by the different levels of providorship but based on what I am seeing (which is admitedly a limited amount of info) it may be reasonable to say that enworld's ip number would change if the ISP backbone providing service to cyberstreet changes.

Currently, enworld.cyberstreet.com resolves to:

66.216.61.114

If the above is true, then when the switchover does happen, you'll end up with a new IP number.  Thus, giving you a little test to see when the switch over to the new provider has taken place.

Of course, if somehow cyberstreet is able to keep all its old ip numbers, then, the ip number, of course, won't change.. and this little test of "when does the switch over happen" won't really equate to anything ;-)

(i'm rambling, sorry).


----------



## BrooklynKnight (May 18, 2003)

Hey, i dont know if this is an option for you guys or if you'll consider it. 

But i've been told that cologuys is a very reliable company to store your servers at.

www.cologuys.com

maybe its time to move eh?


----------



## William Ronald (May 18, 2003)

Piratecat,

Thanks for the update.  You and Morrus, along with all the moderators, are handling this mess with a lot of grace under pressure.  (Of course, I still think that Morrus and Adlon may have grounds for legal action.)


----------



## johnsemlak (May 19, 2003)

I just read Adlon's note at mortality.net, and honestly I couldn't make that much sence of it, other than the problem still needs to be resolved, even though the site is working OK now.

Any word on the situation now?


----------



## Henry (May 19, 2003)

I'll give you what we've been told in a nutshell. The game plan is:

Cyberstreet plans to move its critical servers to the new Upstream Provider on the 5-16 to 5-19 weekend.

Other Cyberstreet servers (that's people like us and mortality.net) move sometime around Tuesday or Wednesday.

There may be some temporary downtime, but there will be some IP resolution changes, is the way we understand it.

This comes from the all-around great guy Adlon, who (just to remind everyone) is in the same boat.


----------



## johnsemlak (May 19, 2003)

Thanks for the update.  I'm sure this mess is really making some people extra busy.


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (May 19, 2003)

> If you want to meet our new upstream provider, go to www.neotechus.com. They have the largest pipe in the area, along with a good reputation.





Is it a bad sign that I can't get that webpage to load?


----------



## Henry (May 19, 2003)

Dunno - both times I tried it, this morning and just now, it loaded fine. 

The fact that they are loading more frequently than ENWorld is a very encouraging one.


----------



## johnsemlak (May 24, 2003)

I know the past few weeks have been very frustrating for a number of people, but can we have an update as to where the site is now?  Are all the probelms fixed, as far as one can tell?  IOW, are we out of the woods yet?

It's good to see Mortality.net back online.


----------



## Hackenslash (May 24, 2003)

*Yeah...that would be a good idea !!!*

I agree with this last post from "Johnsemlak" as I think it would be a good idea for the ENWorld administrators and other people in the "Know" to let the EnWorld Community know what the problems were and if they are all finally sorted out. Maybe a post on the main "Home page" would be nice....but in any case lets all congratulate the ENWorld admin. and organisors for their efforts in getting the site back on line it must have been a lot of hard work.....Take care all !!!!


----------



## Piratecat (May 24, 2003)

A fine idea! Check out the new announcement at the top of every forum.


----------



## johnsemlak (May 25, 2003)

Thanks PC!


----------



## Squirrel Nutkin (May 25, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *A fine idea! Check out the new announcement at the top of every forum. *



_A red squirrel clears his throat to get P-Cat's attention._

Congrats! But don't forget to let me know when it's safe to remove the ENWorld forums from Nutkinland...


----------



## Piratecat (May 26, 2003)

You bet! There was some wackiness late last night, so I'm going to wait until mid-week, if that's okay with you. You might want to move the forums down Nutkinland's forum order if they're in the way.

Squirrel, we're in your debt. Thank you again.


----------



## johnsemlak (May 26, 2003)

Adlon just posted a detailed summary of what's been happening here .  It includes a lot of juicy links.


----------

